# Help!!! I'm new and have a hydrosallythingy to go!!! ~



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi.  I'm just looking for anyone in a similar situation.  I have just been diagnosed with fluid on my tube and having it removed.  Just been put on ivf list.  Have been trying for over 2 years.


----------



## cazfox (Oct 30, 2006)

hi mollieboo,

im new today too, and i have just found out ive also got fluid on both tubes and will be having them
out in january!!

we have been put on the IVF waiting list as from 10/08/06 and they said the waiting list is about 12 mths.


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Cazfox
It's so good to hear from someone in same boat. I was diagnosed with fluid on one tube last week and consultant has put us forward for ivf on nhs. I was thinking that the laproscopy would be a pretty mild op (like a smear test or something) but ive read that it can take weeks to recover? I thought i would only need a few days off work. I am now a bit nervous of the op. Have my preop in 2 weeks but no date for the op as yet. dont know why that is!!! but hey ho we're in their hands now. Nature didn't work so it's timeto let the experts do their best.
As for the ivf - I always had a feeling that i may need to go down this route and earlier this year we did go for a consultation at a private clinic but i felt that it wasn't right for us at that time. Now that i know it will be the only optionit kinda hits like a brick - keep gettin a bit tearful etc... not like me im usually a bit stoic about stuff.

how do we do all the fancy stuff at the bottom of our messages?  
Mollyboo​


----------



## cazfox (Oct 30, 2006)

hi mollieboo,

i went to see my consultant a few weeks ago and he said it would be better to have the open surgery as this would only take about 20 mins to do but if i had the key hole it would take about 2 hours but the only downside to the open is he said i would be in hospital for 3-4 days and i would be off work for 4-6 weeks!!
i have  got my pre-op on the 27th nov!  
I think i heard somewhere that they give you a date for surgery at the pre-op but that might be just round my area.
I also have had a feeling that it would be IVF oneday and yeah it does hit hard!
One thing that is bothering me though is i my df and i are getting married 11/08/07 and that is around the time for the start of IVF treatment, do i wait til after honeymoon or just go with it

not really sure how to do the fancy stuff at bottom, have only just figured out how to do the side pic! lol

caroline xxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Caz
Congrats on u gettin married next year - thats something good to look forward to - i dont know about your waiting list but my consultant said we would be going for treatment in around 6 months - maybe our area has a shorter waiting list.  Could be a bit stressful for you getting married and going for treatment at the same time but im sure you can do it.

Mollieboo


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mollieboo

Welcome to FF!

Good luck with your lap & dye hun,  your get a  very soon

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you Mandy

Did u have a laproscopy and if so how long did uhave to take off work?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mollieboo and welcome to the site 

Good luck with the IVF and getting a BFP.

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and welcome to FF Mollieboo

There is a hydrothingy link! I will leave it for you
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0

you asked about the signatures on the bottom of your post?

This is how
on your *profile*

click forum profile infomation ~(on the left)
play with the options there, its the "signature" that is the info on the bottom of your post

Wishing you lots of  &  for the Op and IVF may your dreams come true!

~Dizzi~
^willynilly^


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Mollieboo

I have had a lap & dye in June and I had to take 2 weeks off work, but I had D&C and Hysteroscopy at the same time.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be hun, so dont worry about it, you'll be fine! 

Hope that helps a bit

Amanda xxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Mandy

Thanks for the reassurance - when do you go for icsi?


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

also thanks for kind words dizzy kate and cleg

  

ps

how big is big when it comes to hydro's - mine's bigger than my womb part - so is that big or normal

Mollieboo(perplexed)


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply clegg ive seen youve been busy replying today - hope you get your new job it helps to tke your mind off things sometimes - i dont know what happened to your sister but my thoughts are with you at this sad time.  good luck with your preop - me and you have our appointments pretty close together my one is on 13th nov so i will lt you know if hey give definate dates for the op.  
I wish someone would know if ive got a big hydrosally cause it looked pretty big to me on the consultants monitor.  I just wana know because my job involves daily lifting etc.. and wanna know if i should be more careful - can these things burst

molliebooboo


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

i've got lots of bubbles acumulating - this is cool!!!
does that mean lots of peopl are sending me little cyber hugs

if so - thankyou everyone - and I send many hugs and kisses and all the good luck in the world to all of you also.

one day in the near future we will each be carrying a big, big bump!!! and then giving all our love , hugs and kisses to our little ''mini-me's''
we each have a gap in our lives and are just waiting for completion - and it will happen!!! That's my thoughts on the matter anyway - and no I'm not a loopy loo - i just believe in having positive thoughts.

​​molliebooboo 
(sitting at laptop with very scared kitten and 3 german shepherds shaing in thir booties at all the fireworks going off tonight) anyway i gotta get a kiddie soon cause i can't fit no more bloomin animals in my house - its like noah's ark here - does anyone else have a large collection of pet therapy (baby substitutes) cause i got 3 dogs, a cat, a kitten and 20 tropical fish (and no !!! I still dont feel like a proper mum)


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Hiya cleg

i had my pre-op waist of time.  no date for my op. apparently its a 6 month waiting list so wen will i ever get onto ivf waiting list.  i feel like my con has just fobbed me off - he told me we cudbe going to ivf in 6 months - sowots going on very upset n confused!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Mollieboo

What an awful way to feel, will you get a summery of this in the post (ie written) 

If not you should phone the consultants secertary and ask for the infomation.

I am sorry hun I can not think of what else to suggest atm  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks for reply

am not sure wot i supposed 2 do - my dp said i shud pester cons secretaryfor a date for ivfso that i can thenpester nhs hospital 4 a date for laproscopy - but i just dont kow


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I would defenatly Pester! or at least make a call to get the situation clarified, 
ask if there is a last minute list you could go on.
also can you not go on the IVF waiting list while awaiting the Lap 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

hi Dizzi and Cleg

thanks for your support.  i dont know why i had my pre-op with no op date - its a mystery to me!!! wot a waist of time.  we have signed the forms for ivf and posted off photo's and forms but have had no reply from the hospital regarding wether we are on the waiting list or not.  my con is moving hospitals and we will be moving with him (i hope) but my lap is to be done at origional hospital.  so i just hope that we havent been forgotten about.  a reply letter for the ivf would have been nice (reassuring) but nothing!  i think i will phone cons secretary then maybe my con can put a little pressure on for the lap op date.  you never know - can always live in hope!

hope you are ok

mollieboo


----------

